
Ask HN: What would you like society to learn from Covid-19? - robsun
This pandemia is not the first in the history but for the first time we know that much about what caused it and how we can try to prevent spreading it. What would you like society to learn from COVID-19?<p>Like this may be the best moment to change food habits, eat more vegetables because they are healthier and after cooking they can last very long so in case of insufficient supplies you can survive.
Or don&#x27;t eat bats. They are probably not tasty and unhealthy as hell.
======
downerending
Thinking about American society, I'd like us move back towards a greater sense
of civility and common purpose. This isn't absent, but the divisiveness of
public life over the last five or ten years has done a lot of damage to this
ethos.

This is a time to remind ourselves about what really matters. And "be
excellent to each other", if you like.

------
Cam_F
I would like people realize we have to take care of each other and stop
thinking about themselves. I'm so sad to hear "I don't care if I get the
Covid-19, I'm young, I will not die". What about the others you will infect?

------
mimixco
#1 Stay home when you're sick! (In the old days, this was expected.)

#2 Quit forcing employees to travel to big conferences for stuff they could
learn online.

------
rurban
1\. Wash your hands in flu season.

2\. Goto 1

------
tallyhotallyho
I've learnt to ignore people you think that every event is an excuse to push
their own agenda.

